# my son's dog is missing



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:we received a call from our son tonight, he lives in the country. He has two dogs and Toots the little pig, well last night Tim and his wife Anne took their 4 wheeler out on their 11 acres, both dogs, Jackson a jack Russell and Lola their brown lab were running behind them, Tim and Annie were on their ride for about 15 minutes, they got back home and little Jackson wasn't with them:w00t: Tim called for him and both Anne and Tim spent two hours looking for him. They couldn't find him:blush: he still hasn't come home. Tim and Anne are devastated but little Lauryn who is 10 is just broken hearted. 
Was it a coyote or a cougar that got him, we will never know. Hold your babies close as I am, it only takes a second and you can never turn time back. We are sick in our hearts, poor precious Jackson


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula I will say a prayer that Jackson shows up at home safe and sound today. Maybe he just followed a very interesting scent of another animal and got distracted? We used to have a Jack Russell and I know her nose was always to the ground when we were walking her. It's got to be a nightmare for your son and his family not knowing what's happened. Hopefully you get good news today.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I hope little Jackson shows up! My niece called me a day before we left for vacation and said her little mini dachsund was missing. He had been out playing with the kids and didn't go in with them. He had been ran over. The kids have been very upset.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Jack Russells love to run and they will go after rodents in a flash. I bet he finds his way home and is just out for his own little joy ride. They are very smart dogs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry! Lauryn must be sick at heart & she is just not much more than a baby herself. Life does not always play fair w/us, but since when is that news or comfort? I don't have any good words, no silver linings--- just prayers & you know they are yours. Sending all my love to you & yours this day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I hope and pray that he's found!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

are they still looking? hope they find him soon or he shows up at home....sending prayers Paula. You would think he could follow their trail, I hope so.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I am so sorry. I hope he shows up back home soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am so sorry, but please don't assume the worse. It is possible that Jackson decided to do some exploring. Jack Russell are very clever and adventuresome dogs. It must be horrible for all of them to do through this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I was hoping we would have heard some good news by now. I guess this is really bothering me because we used to have a little Jack Russell before we got Pipper. Do you think if they got their other dog to smell something of Jacksons and then told her to go find Jackson maybe she would lead them to him in case he's injured and can't get home.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula, I'm so sorry about Jackson. My fingers and toes are crossed that he comes home. I'm with Walter--don't assume the worst--you never know. Poor Lauryn-it's such a difficult thing for kids to experience and you can't sugar coat it. 2 of my sister's cats went missing at different times when her kids were little--my sister thinks coyotes or they just ran away. The first was a Blue Russian that my then 4 year Ethan named Baby Blue Cat. He adored the cat. At the time he went missing, Ethan was about 6-7. My sister said he'd stand on the back porch calling for him for hours and many days. Poor guy. She didn't know what to do.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am just reading this now and am saying a prayer that little Jackson will be found safe and sound. I will check back a bit later on to see whether or not Paula has posted any updates!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The reason my son thinks he might have been killed is because he was always beside his sister Lola the brown lab, he takes Lola with him in his searching.
Apparently a cougar has been seen by his next door neighbor, and a bear and cub also. I am praying Jackson finds his way home, 11 acres isn't that big and most of it is open field. Jackson is a shy little one, Tim and Annie only get rescue dogs. They have had Jackson for three years, he had been terribly abused, he has become so trusting and sleeps in my son's arms and Lauryn's bed at night. Thank you for your prayers, God can turn something that looks horrible into something good. We have all seen it so many times on SM


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope they find him.. I'm so sorry.. We can't let little ones out of our sight when we know preditors are around..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, just checking back in on you guys. I am sure your son has contacted neighbors & any local vets or shelters? Someone maybe found him & took him in---is he chipped or tagged?


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm praying he finds his way back home soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't know if he's chipped, I will call my son this evening after they are home from work. They only have three or four neighbors close to them, I'm thinking they have talked with them, but don't know for certain.
My son's property is fenced, Jackson and Lola have ran behind the 4wheeler all the time. Who would have guessed.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying that he comes home safe and sound.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry to read this. I wouldn't give up hope yet. Jackson might have been distracted or spooked and taken off. Make sure they talk to all their neighbors and also put up signs esp at the post office, local grocery, light posts in case he ran off their property. I don't know where they live but take a look in Craigslist under Lost and Found to see if anyone found him. Or they can put a free ad there to try to get him back if anyone finds him. Don't give up hope. rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just thought of this, don't people leave a blanket or owners jacket somewhere where the dog could find it and stay there until found? Something with the scent to draw him to it?


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Maglily said:


> I just thought of this, don't people leave a blanket or owners jacket somewhere where the dog could find it and stay there until found? Something with the scent to draw him to it?


I've heard this too. We left some things out for Lisa when she went missing.

Hoping that he finds his way home...


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I said a prayer that Jackson comes back alive.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking back in. I am so sorry he has not been found yet. Hoping for the best.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Checking back, I do think leaving a personal item out might attract him back home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Was hoping to come back this morning and hear good news. Still praying for little Jackson.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My son didn't call me back last night:blush: I'll keep calling till I hear back from him.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this Paula...I'm so very sorry!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Much love, many prayers!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So, so sorry, Paula. I just came home from lighting a whole bunch of candles at Church. Praying hard for all of you.
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in, hoping for good news...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, I am so sorry we haven't heard any good news yet. There is still hope. 

I am continuing to pray for Jackson.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My son called, they have searched everywhere:blush:
he told me something killed one of his chickens last night:blush:
They are pretty sure a coyote or cougar was watching them
little Jackson was seen right by the barn, the barn is close to their house
Tim thinks something was just waiting to get one of his animals
He borrowed a outside video camera and is going to strap it to a tree by the barn, he wants to see what's killing his pets.
I worry about Toot's the pig, I can't believe little Jackson isn't home. Just doesn't seem real


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> My son called, they have searched everywhere:blush:
> he told me something killed one of his chickens last night:blush:
> They are pretty sure a coyote or cougar was watching them
> little Jackson was seen right by the barn, the barn is close to their house
> ...


That's terrible, Paula. I hope he finds out what's going on. I'm surprised they haven't heard any noise. That's really scary. I hope they stay safe. They haven't found Jackson, so is it possible that he could have gotten away? I really am hoping that's the case xoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I am so very sorry!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am so sorry.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> My son called, they have searched everywhere:blush:
> he told me something killed one of his chickens last night:blush:
> They are pretty sure a coyote or cougar was watching them
> little Jackson was seen right by the barn, the barn is close to their house
> ...


Can't they keep Toots inside the barn until they catch this predator.. I wouldn't let any of my animals run loose,even if you're out with them..definitely not running behind 4 wheelers while riding in the country if a coyote or cougar is running loose.. Not even sure it's safe for them to ride either..

Al's brother had dogs in a kennel and let them run outside in the daytime and a coyote ran up and snatched the dog in broad daylight.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My son is keeping Toots in the barn or house. The sad thing is until he can figure out what is after his pets they just aren't safe. It makes my heart sick


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> My son is keeping Toots in the barn or house. The sad thing is until he can figure out what is after his pets they just aren't safe. It makes my heart sick


Not only their pets in danger but they are as well.. I hope they can find out what it is and have animal control or wild life help them relocate the cougar...or it's it's a coyote, they can possibly relocate it too.
Depends on state or county ordinances.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww this is a very sad thread I am so sorry.


----------



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

*Try to Stay Positive*

Oh, that is awful. I will say a prayer that no animal got to Jackson, and he will show up by tomorrow. My thoughts with all of you, and hopefully Jackson shows up and is unharmed. In the mean time, try to hang in there and pray for the best. You did not mention anything indicating that anyone or animal got to Jackson. 

Sending hugs and prayers for a safe return 
Mauismom1







Matilda's mommy said:


> :smcry::smcry:we received a call from our son tonight, he lives in the country. He has two dogs and Toots the little pig, well last night Tim and his wife Anne took their 4 wheeler out on their 11 acres, both dogs, Jackson a jack Russell and Lola their brown lab were running behind them, Tim and Annie were on their ride for about 15 minutes, they got back home and little Jackson wasn't with them:w00t: Tim called for him and both Anne and Tim spent two hours looking for him. They couldn't find him:blush: he still hasn't come home. Tim and Anne are devastated but little Lauryn who is 10 is just broken hearted.
> Was it a coyote or a cougar that got him, we will never know. Hold your babies close as I am, it only takes a second and you can never turn time back. We are sick in our hearts, poor precious Jackson


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mauismom1 said:


> Oh, that is awful. I will say a prayer that no animal got to Jackson, and he will show up by tomorrow. My thoughts with all of you, and hopefully Jackson shows up and is unharmed. In the mean time, try to hang in there and pray for the best. You did not mention anything indicating that anyone or animal got to Jackson.
> 
> Sending hugs and prayers for a safe return
> Mauismom1



Thank you, it would be a miracle if Jackson came home, but there is always hope


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Still hoping and praying he comes home Paula.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Wed here. . . any news, Paula?


----------

